# :: ممكن مسآعدة في (half wave rectification) ::



## المغرومة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ..​ 
أرجو مساعدتي في تجربة (( دوائر التقويم نصف الموجة Half-Wave Rectifier ))​ 
بصراحة الاستاذ عطانا هالتجربة وسويناها ببرنامج الــ Electronics Workbench​ 
وبعد ماسوينا التجربة عطانا اسئلة واجب 
في الجزء الاول من التجربة 


​ 
وسجلنا قيمة Vpk و Time خلال 50Hz وخلال 60Hz​ 
وهذه الاسئلة 
why will Vpk not be exactly equal this voltage؟​ 
how much will it differ?​ 

The mean voltage you obtain is positive relative to zero.
how could you obtain a negative voltage?
confirm your asswer by experimwnt.​ 

وفي الجزء الثاني من التجربة​ 



​ 
هذه الاسئلة ..
Is the new mean voltage greater or less than it was before?​ 
The varlation on the rectified waveforme are called RIPPLE.Is the ripple now less than or more than it was with the lower value capacitor?​ 
IS the mean rectified voltage now greater or less?​ 

ياااريت اللي عنده خبرة بهذا المجال يساعدني ..​ 
ومو مشكلة لو كانت الاجابات بالانقلش والا بالعربي ..​ 


مع خااالص احترامي ..​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

المغرومة قال:


> السلام عليكم ..​
> أرجو مساعدتي في تجربة (( دوائر التقويم نصف الموجة Half-Wave Rectifier ))​
> بصراحة الاستاذ عطانا هالتجربة وسويناها ببرنامج الــ Electronics Workbench​
> وبعد ماسوينا التجربة عطانا اسئلة واجب
> ...


ما المقصود ب this voltage إن كان Vsource فالإجابة 
Because the diode drop


> how much will it differ?​


0.6 Voltage


> The mean voltage you obtain is positive relative to zero.
> how could you obtain a negative voltage?
> confirm your asswer by experimwnt.​


revering the diode direction


> وفي الجزء الثاني من التجربة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


greater


> The varlation on the rectified waveforme are called RIPPLE.Is the ripple now less than or more than it was with the lower value capacitor?​


less


> IS the mean rectified voltage now greater or less?​


greater


----------



## المغرومة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اول شي مشكوووووور اخوي على الاجابات ماااقصرت والله 

بس ياريت اذا ماعندك مانع تترجمي الاسئلة واجابتهن .. لاني ضعيفه شووي بالانقلش ..:4:

وبالنسبه للسؤال الاول عدلته why will Vpk not be exactly equal to this voltage؟

والخطوة اللي قبله مكتوب .. Confirm this.Vpk should bevey nearly equal to the peak voltage of the alternating supply
ان شاءالله يكوون لك مفهومه الخطوه ...



والف شكر لك مره ثااانيه .. جزاك الله خير​


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
القوانين التى تربط العلاقة بين جهد الدخل والجهد على الحمل فى حالة توحيد نصف موجه 
اولا :فى الحالة المثالية 
اى باعتبار الدايود دايود مثالى اى لايستهلك شيئ من الجهد
متوسط القيمة للجهد على الحمل = اعلى قيمة للجهد Vpeak/ ط
Vaverage = Vp/3.14
Vp هى اعلى نقطة على منحنى الدالة الجيبية = Vrms فى جذر 2
=V rms *1.4
V rms هى قيمة الجهد المقروءه بواسطة الفولتميتر
والقيمة المتوسطة للجهد الداخل = صفر 
لان النصف الموجب للموجة يلغى النصف السالب فتكون محصلتهم صفر
اما القيمة المتوسطة فى القانون السابق فهى موجبة ولها قيمة تساوى قيمة اعلى نقطة فى المنحنى على 3.14

ثانيا : فى الحالة الطبيعية او احتساب الجهد المستهلك على الدايود

بنستخدم نفس الخطوات ولكن بطرح 0.7 من القيمة العظمى للجهد 

V average = V peak-0.7/ 3.14

وفى حالة استخدام دائرو توحيد مكونة من اربع دايودات نطرح منها 1.4 فولت بدلا من 0.7 فولت لان التيار يمر على اتنين دايود فى كل نصف دورة موجبة او سالبة وعليه فهو يستهلك جهد دايودين


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

​ 



> why will Vpk not be exactly equal this voltage؟


 
لماذا القيمة العظمى للجهد تساوى تلك القيمة اى تقل ب 0.6 فولت او 0.7 فولت (حسب البرنامج عندك كيف يحسب جهد الدايود )



> how much will it differ?[/QUOTE]
> 
> بكم تختلف عن القيمة العظمى للجهد قبل الدايود او لو كان يقصد اختلافها عن جهد المصدر فلان القيمة المتوسطة لجهد المصدر تساوى صفر لانهما نصف موجب ونصف سالب ولو حبينا نحسب القيمة المتوسطة لهم هتكون المحصلة صفر لان كل نقطة موجبة على المنحنى العلوى يقابلها نقطة مساوية لها سالبة على النصف السالب تلغيها يعنى مثلا +2 فوق هتلاقيها تحتها مباشرة -2 تلغيها





> > The mean voltage you obtain is positive relative to zero.
> > how could you obtain a negative voltage?
> > confirm your asswer by experimwnt.
> 
> ...


----------



## المغرومة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخوي احمد المصري11 
يعطيك الف الف عاااافية على التوضيح .. 

في ميزااان حسناتك ان شاء الله 


خااالص ودي لكـ ..


----------



## خليل النقيب (27 أغسطس 2013)

نشتي نثبت قوانين التقويم الموجي والنصف موجي؟


----------

